# Lysis of adhesions and mesenteric lymph node biopsy



## christinetharris (Jul 26, 2012)

Phys performed open exploratory laparotomy, lysis of adhesions in the abdomen, and took biopsies of small bowel mesenteric lymph node and periaortic lymph node.  I found the lysis of adhesions, but having trouble with the biopsy codes.  I am new at surgical coding.  Can anyone help?
Chris


----------



## Lujanwj (Aug 1, 2012)

Depends on the DX and the intent of the procedure.  If the lysing was the intended procedure, I'd code 44005 (DX: Obstruction?) the biopsies will be "incidental to" the lysing or more extensive procedure.  If the Dr was truly doing an Explor Lap, look at 49000 and the lysis will be "incidental to".


----------

